# Does anyone use Retin-A?



## LionQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

I did search, but all the threads were really old..  I've just started using Retin-A, .05%.  I've been using it less than a week, and already I'm being told I look 5 years younger.   I'm having a bit of irritation though - basically any moisturizer I try is too harsh, so I've just been using vitamin E oil, although someone recommended Argan oil... my question is, how long does the "peeling" stage last? And what do you use to moisturize?


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there.   I was on Retin-A for about 8 months last year. My very ugly "peeling stage" lasted about three months.   I know I overdid it in the beginning though. I thought it was going to really help my acne, and for a short short while it really did.   As far as moisturizers go, my dermatologist advised me to stay away from any harsh products (including vitamin serums).   I bought a big jar of the FAB beauty ultra repair cream (I think that's what it's called. It was around $28 or $30). It was a life saver! No weird ingredients, just a nice, calming cream.   When my skin was really dry, I mixed a few drops of the Josie Maran Argan Oil with the FAB cream. It worked wonders.   I tried Cetaphil and Cera-Ve before that, but I didn't like either one.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 23, 2014)

I find that the Cerave moisturizer (the one in the big pump container) works well. It's fragrance free and sinks right into the skin.

  The angry peely stage just depends on your skin. For me, it seemed like it never truly abated and I used it for 5-6 months. I switched to Differin recently because I was more concerned with acne, and it's amazing the difference in tolerance. It's still a retinoid, but I can use it every night and wake up with smooth, calm skin.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 4, 2014)

I started using the .05% in August, and my skin has gotten drier. No peeling or redness, just dryer.
  For anyone else who has experienced this, what new cleanser, serum, and moisturizer do you now use?


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I started using the .05% in August, and my skin has gotten drier. No peeling or redness, just dryer.
> For anyone else who has experienced this, what new cleanser, serum, and moisturizer do you now use?


  After using my 1.0% at night, I put on the Cerave from the tub, and then over that, I put a thin coating of Vaseline. It's an occlusive that locks in the moisture. My skin is a lot more moist in the morning with the addition of Vaseline. To cleanse, I use the Cerave Hydrating Cleanser. It doesn't lather, yet gets off all of my makeup

   I also use various serums and such like Missha Time Revolution and Hada Labo Hylauronic Lotion. But I think the combo of Cerave and the Vaseline are really what help my dry skin. Slug Life!  

  ETA: Also usable as an occlusive, Aquaphor, Albolene, and if you don't like the idea of petroleum products on your face, Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly.

You can try any of your moisturizers under Vaseline or Vaseline like product for a nice boost, but I'd definitely recommend something with at least hylauronic acid in the ingredients.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 14, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> After using my 1.0% at night, I put on the Cerave from the tub, and then over that, I put a thin coating of Vaseline. It's an occlusive that locks in the moisture. My skin is a lot more moist in the morning with the addition of Vaseline. To cleanse, I use the Cerave Hydrating Cleanser. It doesn't lather, yet gets off all of my makeup
> 
> I also use various serums and such like Missha Time Revolution and Hada Labo Hylauronic Lotion. But I think the combo of Cerave and the Vaseline are really what help my dry skin. Slug Life!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice!  I will definitely look into all of this,and the Alba Un-Pertroleum Jelly.


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Thank you for the advice!  I will definitely look into all of this,and the Alba Un-Pertroleum Jelly.


  You're welcome! I've never tried the Alba Un-Petroleum, but from reviews I've read on Amazon, it works very similarly. Good luck to you!


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 29, 2015)

Retin a changed my skin for the better. I used to suffer from cystic ance as a teen until my doctor give me retin a .1% and like the posters above mentioned that Vaseline locks in the moisture. It also make the retin a act stronger so be careful if you are already using full strength retin a


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 30, 2015)

I just started a week ago tretinoin .012 compounded with vitamin c and niamicide (pocketderm). My skin is extremely flaky to the point where I can't wear foundation. It's definitely part of the process and it takes several weeks to get used to retinol, especially prescription strength. There will be purging, redness, and irritation. They key is to stick with it! It's a long process and it's something you have to do the rest of your life really if you want true anti aging results.


----------

